# 1x1 Cube



## SGKCuber (Nov 9, 2014)

If e3cubestore had a 1x1 cube would you buy it and what is the maximum price you would pay?


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2014)

No.

I already have one.

You can buy mine via Shapeways:
http://www.shapeways.com/model/168181/cubenovice-functional-1x1x1-rubik-s-cube.html?materialId=6


----------



## SGKCuber (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes. But, it's 21$. Would you get one if it was 4$?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 9, 2014)

$4? More expensive than a YJ 3x3?


----------



## SGKCuber (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm not saying that's how much it will be. Comparing 4$ to the price of making a 1x1 is like comparing an Aolong and a AoChuang.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 10, 2014)

Will buy it if it were <$1
There's no reason in buying a plastic cube with a few stickers if it's over a few dollars in price


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah. $2 for just for fun.


----------



## nalralz (Nov 10, 2014)

I would just make one out of Legos like Memyselfandpi did. My PB on 1x1 is 0.03 seconds on my stackmat timer!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 10, 2014)

SGKCuber said:


> I'm not saying that's how much it will be. Comparing 4$ to the price of making a 1x1 is like comparing an Aolong and a AoChuang.



Make? Take a dice. Sticker it. How difficult do you think it is?

You may want to look into analogies.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 10, 2014)

nalralz said:


> I would just make one out of Legos like Memyselfandpi did. My PB on 1x1 is 0.03 seconds on my stackmat timer!


Was that OH?


----------



## LNZ (Nov 10, 2014)

One should own a 1x1x1 cube. Why? It completes a collection. 

For example, I own all and have solved all physical cubes from 1x1x1 to 11x11x11 .


----------



## jacobkm (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah I would buy it and would pay up to $4 for it as long as postage was free or cheap if I was also buying something else (I live in Australia)


----------



## MineKB (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol.

http://www.e3cubestore.com/hottest-products/e3-1x1x1-cube-collectors-1x1-puzzle?rq=1x1


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 26, 2014)

MineKB said:


> Lol.
> 
> http://www.e3cubestore.com/hottest-products/e3-1x1x1-cube-collectors-1x1-puzzle?rq=1x1



I kind of want to buy this even though I already have a 1x1.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 27, 2014)

LNZ said:


> One should own a 1x1x1 cube. Why? It completes a collection.
> 
> For example, I own all and have solved all physical cubes from 1x1x1 to 11x11x11 .


1x1x1 is not a puzzle and has no place in a puzzle collection. If you collect NxNxN puzzles you will never complete your collection.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 28, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> 1x1x1 is not a puzzle and has no place in a puzzle collection. If you collect NxNxN puzzles you will never complete your collection.



? He said cubes, not puzzles. People can add it to their collections if they want to.


----------



## samuelqwe (Nov 28, 2014)

thecubicle.us now sells 1x1's so if you want one you can buy them. The price range is from 2$ to 3.50$

Link to them: 1x1 Cubes


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't wait to get my 1x1 from TheCubicle, but I'm scared I might get a parity.


----------



## dannah (Jan 6, 2015)

i'd pay 20p for it (free delivery to) cant you just make one yourself by folding cardboard in a cube net then add coloured pieces of paper then tape them on?


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 7, 2015)

This is the only cube that I can do OF BLDon...


----------



## G2013 (Jan 7, 2015)

The 1x1 jokes are always really bad... "I'm scared of the parity", "My PB is [whatever] bu OH!", "The only cube I can solve BLD", "Parity alg U U' " I don't even smile with that jokes. Please


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2015)

G2013 said:


> The 1x1 jokes are always really bad... "I'm scared of the parity", "My PB is [whatever] bu OH!", "The only cube I can solve BLD", "Parity alg U U' " I don't even smile with that jokes. Please



It gets boring after a while.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 7, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> 1x1x1 is not a puzzle and has no place in a puzzle collection. If you collect NxNxN puzzles you will never complete your collection.



I would argue that anything can be a puzzle if you make a challenge to go along with it.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 7, 2015)

for 1x1x1, you could make the challenge how fast you can put the blue side up.... you get a skip 1/6 times.


----------



## dannah (Jan 7, 2015)

what about the 0*0*0?


----------

